# New tofu based sandwiches at Jimmy Johns



## jimmyjohn (Apr 15, 2009)

I am searching for input and feedback from the vegetarian community. I am the founder of Jimmy Johns and I have been researching tofu based turkey flavored products as well as smokey flavored tempeh. I have come up with some spectacular new sandwiches based on these products. Im curious to know if you would feel there is a need for very good tasting , superior quality tofu based sandwiches in the market place. Any and all feedback is appreciated. thank you, Jimmy John


----------



## GB (Apr 15, 2009)

I am not a vegetarian so I can not speak from first hand experience, but from the vegetarians I know both in real life and on this board I have gotten the impression that not many of them enjoy tofu. It seems to be something that people fall back on as a safety net for vegetarians, but that it is not usually something people look forward to eating. Most vegetarians that I know would rather have interesting dishes made with vegetables or grains or pasta or things like that.

That being said, a superior quality tofu based sandwich would be better than lesser quality tofu based sandwiches so that would not be a bad thing.


----------



## luvs (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm non-vegetarian, though i like tofu & tempeh & would glady accept a vegetarian item; i already order the veggie subs already on the menu instead of meat sammiches because thye're so delicious!


----------



## Scotch (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm what's called an "occasional vegetarian" -- I eat all sorts of meat, but I also cook and eat a lot of vegetarian dishes. I like tofu in things such as Ma-Po Do-fu, but I can't imagine eating it in a sandwich. I'd much rather just have a veggie sub.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 15, 2009)

I love tofu, but it can be made to be very good or very bad, depending on preparation.  I would also be more interested in a sandwich product that didn't taste like turkey or any other meat.  Meat-like food is as much or more about the texture than the flavor.  Tofu, with all its greatness, does not come close to a meaty texture.

Two other thoughts:
Making a product vegetarian, but not vegan limits your market
There is a great shortage of sandwich options out there and I would surely be interested.


----------

